# interlux perfection vs. awlgrip



## spiderjohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Thinking to give the old runabout a fresh face. Nothing fancy - 19 ft cc bought on repo and used to run kids to island. Any feelings on best paint to use on fiberglass hull? Awlgrip says 10 year life but unsure of Interlux Perfection durability. Again...not trying to break a bank on this but interested in a good high quality finish that will last.


----------



## skiff man99 (Oct 4, 2007)

Imo, Awlgrip is the way to go. I just used perfection for the first time, on a few projects this last month, and feel the perfection does not flow as well, and also doesn't come out with as nice of a finish. As far as durability goes, I have little experience with the perfection, but Awlgrip will hold its finish for a LONG time. You just can't buff it though, or the paints lifetime will diminish significantly, just wax instead, preferably with Awlcare.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

I went with the cheaper one Interlux. Satisfied with the results but I just wanted a facelift for the old boat. 

With that said... After doing all the prep work and putting the time in, I wanted tokicked my but for not spending the extra $120 to really make the boat shine. 

The prep work is the ass kicker and when you do it you will wish you spent the extra Benji. I'll see If I can find my old post.


----------



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

Awl Grip is the only paint Iuse and recommend to my customers. Deeplines is correct.Prep is 95% of the job. I hate to see all that hard work not get the credit it is due by spraying an inferior paint. 

Tom


----------

